# found a bottle it seemed fine , then it cracked in 2



## RCO (Oct 12, 2016)

was cleaning at a dump I had been to previously and found a neat little bottle , brought it home and cleaned it up . took a couple pictures of it and sat it on dresser . was on the computer and could hear a very weird cracking noise and went over and it had broke apart into 2 pieces all of a sudden , very weird and never had that happen before . 

the bottle said it was for Acid and for FEMI of Canada - had acid line and acid handle carefully on side . and a D in triangle on bottom


----------



## RCO (Oct 12, 2016)

this is what it looks like now , broken in 2 parts , they can still fit together and it stands up .


----------



## RCO (Oct 12, 2016)

also want to add it didn't appear to have any cracks when I washed and cleaned it earlier , at least not that I could easily see


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 12, 2016)

Sorry that happened to you. I have had several bottles crack and break after washing, I have even had them break from bringing them indoors on a cold day. Sometimes glass just does that.........Andy


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 12, 2016)

It's not you!  Sometimes the trauma of removing a bottle from the state it was in for the last x number of years is just too much.  I have had a few (thankfully not many) break or crack after I dug or washed them.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 13, 2016)

Usually temperature change is the issue.  If I am bringing a bottle in from a cold environment, I wrap it up and let it acclimate slowly to the warmer temperature.  If I am digging in warm weather, same deal-wrap it when it comes out of the hole.  While washing, make sure the water is as close as possible to room temperature.  Sometimes even with those precautions they crack.  1900-1925 era glass seems susceptible to this particularly. I believe that is the bottle from inside an old fire extinguisher.


----------



## RCO (Oct 13, 2016)

it had been just lying on the ground , covered by a small amount of dirt . I had rinsed it in water that might of been too cold , is a water bin outside by the garage and well water from the hose might of been colder than I realised , then inside would of been warmer . 

I'm not really sure what the bottle was for , guess its possible its from a fire extinguisher ? if they used acid


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 13, 2016)

Look up soda acid fire extinguisher and you'll see how they were used.


----------



## RCO (Oct 13, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> Look up soda acid fire extinguisher and you'll see how they were used.



that appears to be what it was , any idea how common or hard to find these bottles are ? you wouldn't think of there being a bottle inside of a fire extinguisher


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 13, 2016)

Most of them seem fairly available and they are not particularly collectible even if they are rare, so not much value.  I had some earlier blown Badger ones that I got $10 each for...those were early 1900's (blown/tooled lip).


----------



## Gene (Nov 29, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> Usually temperature change is the issue.  If I am bringing a bottle in from a cold environment, I wrap it up and let it acclimate slowly to the warmer temperature.  If I am digging in warm weather, same deal-wrap it when it comes out of the hole.  While washing, make sure the water is as close as possible to room temperature.  Sometimes even with those precautions they crack.  1900-1925 era glass seems susceptible to this particularly. I believe that is the bottle from inside an old fire extinguisher.



I totally agree. I had to learn the hard way NOT to use hot water or even moderately hot when washing bottles. I had two nice ones that I dug with no appearances of any cracks and they both broke in half washing them in moderately hot water.


----------

